# Hello Everyone



## Bone (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello everyone my names Lee. I am from Swadlincote derbyshire.

I have been breeding rodents now for a good couple of years. I am hoping to find breeders of show quality mice.

I am coming along to the show in Leicester later this month with Mark who recently joined.

I know this isn't going to be very helpful colour wise but i would appreciate, if anyone also going to the show or local could message me what they have available.
I am not planning to show myself I would just like to improve the mice I keep. I am open to most colours. All I ask is the mice are young and if offering pairs or trios they are unrelated. If not please just let me know.

Thanks
Lee


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

Im in stoke not too far away and tend to only go to manchester and worcester shows as transport is difficult ..... I breed and show mainly blues but have a good group of tris now ... I willl be at manchester in November if thats any help  what are you after


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

improve colour or appearance?If you want mice that are larger with big ears/eyes/tail you just need a couple of bucks in cream or white to put to your does.Not all coloured mice are significantly different to pet types in those departments .


----------



## Bone (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Andy im coming upto blythe bridge this month probably towards the end. What have you available?

Hi Sarah thanks for replying. Tbh the majority of mice I have are from poor lines so only really suitable for pet homes. I have now removed my bucks and once this litter is weaned they are going to be moved on .

I wish to start again with better quality mice. Im looking for bigger bodied mice. I will have a better idea once I see a few at the show on the 20th of what I can expect from certain colours.

I am just interested at what members are taking atm.


----------



## ekmanor (Jun 11, 2014)

Bone said:


> Hello everyone my names Lee. I am from Swadlincote derbyshire.
> 
> I have been breeding rodents now for a good couple of years. I am hoping to find breeders of show quality mice.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forums mate!


----------



## Bone (Aug 25, 2014)

Cheers for the welcome


----------



## Bone (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi guys not sure where to post so thought I would post on here.

Anyway I have finally got my paperwork sorted and sent off to join the nmc. I will be attending lubenham.

I should have a few mice sorted to collect on the day. I'm hoping theres a sales bench with a few nice ones available.

Hopefully I can get to meet a few of you. Although at events like this I will probably end up coming away not meeting anyone. As I haven't a clue who anyone is lol.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome Lee,

There aren't sales tables at NMC shows.

Also you are incredibly unlikely to get unrelated mice from show breeders, we tend to inbreed a lot 

I will be sat in the corner doing paperwork on Saturday, so come and say hi


----------



## Bone (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi sarah thanks for the reply.

Yeah I am starting to understand abit more reference show stock. Still alot to learn.

What time are the public be aloud in?

Thanks


----------

